# Motor Size for Alumacraft 1232



## bobbyp2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

So I'm right around the corner from buying a new Alumacraft 1232 from academy. The boat is rated max h.p. 7. I've read through the forums and am aware of the dangers and legal issues of over powering a small boat. I've decided on buying a new tohatsu motor to pair and am trying to decide on HP. I will go with either 6H.P 15" pull start or 9.8H.P. 15" pull start. 9.8 sounds great but not sure the extra h.p. is worth the weight and cost. 
Anybody with a1232 and a 6hp or 9.8 out there? 
6hp guys, do you find yourself wishing you had more H.P.
9.8hp guys, wishing you had the smaller size?


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 20, 2016)

I think on that size boat 26.5 extra pounds is a lot to have on the transom. The Tohatsu 6 hp is 55 lbs and the 9.8 is 81.5 lbs. That's quite a difference and will eat into your overall weight carrying capacity.


----------



## riverbud55 (Feb 20, 2016)

would stick with 6hp, ran a 6hp Tohatsu on a 1248 and a 1338 both ran about 7 to 8 mph then put it on 1548 G3 and it would push it 6 to 7 mph, got 25etc for it now, thing about tins always moving up,,, imo mite just look at a bigger boat that will take the 9.8,,, dont know if your plans are for a trailer or if your loading in back of truck,,but if you have hang the engine at the ramp them 9.8s get heavy to lug around


----------



## AllOutdoors (Feb 21, 2016)

I would always go for the extra hp but with a 1232, weight would be my primary concern.
I can remember sinking a 1436 with a 9.9 a few times floating a small river with my brother and dad when I was young.


----------



## bobbyp2010 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll go with the 6. I have a small boat trailer, so the launching is no issue. I'll be mainly using the boat in a small river. I've been kayak fishing for the last few years, but realized I was spending to much time paddling and not enough fishing. I just want to get to my spots with energy left to fight the fish. I think my kayak experience will help me deal with the tipsyness of a 1232. I plan on keeping things simple. Comfy seat, safety equipment, drop in carpeted wood floor, fishing gear. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Kismet (Feb 21, 2016)

I've always felt more stable in a kayak than a narrow, flat-bottom, boat. 

Less chance to go overboard, and you don't pee over the side in a kayak.

Just be careful, OK?

and have fun.


----------



## kylekc (Feb 21, 2016)

I have a 2008 alumacraft 1232 with a 2011 nissan 6hp. top speed with just me in the boat is 17mph, not sure about with a second person but i would guess about 12mph. Stern of boat with me and motor drafts about 4-5". It will all depend on your amount of gear and weight distribution. All mods ive added to the boat have been made with aluminum to keep the weight low. I fabbed a homemade transom riser with 2"x6" x 1/8" wall aluminum rectangular tube by cutting the bottom off and drilling out two rivets and replacing with SS bolts,, slid over original transom raising the motor 1 3/4". flushing the antiventilation plate with bottom of the hull, almost a perfect fit for the boat and looks clean and professional. this added a couple mph to my top speed which was probly about 15mph before. That being said I still have often wondered if 8hp or 9.8 would have been a better choice. if you do go for more get the 9.8 cuz the weights the same as the 8hp anyway.. 9.8 would probly make that boat fly!

ive been checking out this great forum for about 5 years and have never posted until now. i will try to post pics of my mod sometime soon. Thanks to everyone for the great ideas, some of which i have stolen..!


----------



## Stumpalump (Feb 21, 2016)

Buy a used 6hp johnson or evinrude. That way you can get your money out of when you want the 9.9 or 15. Nothing is more miserable than being slow and under powered. Just look at all the chatter about weight distribution, planing, top speed, prop pitch and how much it bogs with people and weight. Buy a motor that will push it. A 6hp is for an 8-10'. 9.9hp is 12' 15hp is for 14'. 16 is 25-60hp depending on the boat. At the minimum I'd find a Johnson evinrude 8. It's the same as the light weight six but beefed up. Saw a used one for sale last week at valley marine in Glendale AZ. Gene is fair and may ship it.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 21, 2016)

Kismet said:


> I've always felt more stable in a kayak than a narrow, flat-bottom, boat.
> 
> Less chance to go overboard, and you don't pee over the side in a kayak.
> 
> ...


Where do you pee in a kayak?


----------



## killintime (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't know why you are getting the twelve footer and it may be none of my business. But I would consider stepping up to a 14 foot boat. You will still be able to use it on a small river and you will have a lot more motor options and resale will be a lot better as well. You can also find good deals on a used boat that size for the price of the new 12 foot or less. Once again it's just my opinion but hope it helps.


----------



## Kismet (Feb 21, 2016)

> Where do you pee in a kayak?



That's between me and the empty plastic jug, with which I am only good friends. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 22, 2016)

killintime said:


> I don't know why you are getting the twelve footer and it may be none of my business. But I would consider stepping up to a 14 foot boat. You will still be able to use it on a small river and you will have a lot more motor options and resale will be a lot better as well. You can also find good deals on a used boat that size for the price of the new 12 foot or less. Once again it's just my opinion but hope it helps.




X2, stick w/ the kayak or get a 1448 minimum. You'll thank us later.


----------



## Lost Pole (Feb 22, 2016)

kylekc said:


> I have a 2008 alumacraft 1232 with a 2011 nissan 6hp. top speed with just me in the boat is 17mph, not sure about with a second person but i would guess about 12mph. Stern of boat with me and motor drafts about 4-5". It will all depend on your amount of gear and weight distribution. All mods ive added to the boat have been made with aluminum to keep the weight low. I fabbed a homemade transom riser with 2"x6" x 1/8" wall aluminum rectangular tube by cutting the bottom off and drilling out two rivets and replacing with SS bolts,, slid over original transom raising the motor 1 3/4". flushing the antiventilation plate with bottom of the hull, almost a perfect fit for the boat and looks clean and professional. this added a couple mph to my top speed which was probly about 15mph before. That being said I still have often wondered if 8hp or 9.8 would have been a better choice. if you do go for more get the 9.8 cuz the weights the same as the 8hp anyway.. 9.8 would probly make that boat fly!
> 
> ive been checking out this great forum for about 5 years and have never posted until now. i will try to post pics of my mod sometime soon. Thanks to everyone for the great ideas, some of which i have stolen..!



Please do post up the pics of your tin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelrusty (Feb 28, 2016)

Can't speak to the 1232 but in the past I had a 12 ft Montgomery Wards v hull rated for 10 hp and ran a 7.5 on it for several years. Circumstances landed me a new '87 15 hp Mariner in '90 and I promptly saddled up the twelve ft boat with that. Amazing! Run time to some favorite spots were cut by about half. I could take another person and not travel at a crawl! We have high winds here in Wy. and the extra horses gave me much better safety by cutting down run time and being MUCH more maneuverable in heavy waves. The only difference between the 10 hp motor and the 15 hp was the exhaust so size/wt wasn't an issue. Bottom line, if you can step up the horses a little bit don't hesitate but don't go nuts with it!


----------



## ACAMS (Feb 29, 2016)

15HP or bigger .... especially if you can find a good used 15HP 2 stroke. I ran a 25HP on my 1236 until I sold it on another boat and thought my 15HP would be good enough ...... looking for a 40 Mariner 2 cyl 2 stroke now, and every time I see one on Craigslist, it is gone by the time I respond!


----------



## ACAMS (Mar 4, 2016)




----------

